# Problema con regulador 7809 en paralelo al conectar una carga



## Luno (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que planteo un problema a este foro, y cabe decir que anteriormente me sirvió de mucha ayuda.

Pues bien, hice una fuente de alimentación con 2 tensiones diferentes:

Una de ellas con el LM338T ajustable de 1.2 - 21 vdc. (La fuente está diseñada para 2A salida en el ajustable y 130mA para el LM7809), y otra en paralelo con el LM7809.

Básicamente usé el LM7809 para alimentar un ventilador Fan Cooler que consume 12Vdc, este irá siempre encendido dentro de la carcaza.

Por consiguiente, cuando enciendo la fuente, todo me marcha bien con LM338T y tambien con el LM7809T sin conectar el ventilador. Sin embargo, cuando le conecto el ventilador al 7809 empieza a calentarse demasiado.(este problema solo es con lm7809, los demás componentes están super bien)

...Y ese es el problema no se por que se calienta cuando le pongo la carga, inicialmente imaginé que sería la misma carga que me pide 12vdc y yo le ofrezco solo 9vdc. Pero luego me puse a pensar que el ventilador fácil también puede funcionar desde 6 a 12 vdc, y me pareció bien ponerle el 7809 (9vdc).

*Por favor pido soluciones.*

PD: Pensé en ponerle un disipador al lm7809, pero si va a estar encendido siempre y el regulador se va calentando mas con el tiempo, no sería de mucha ayuda, por que al final ya no funcionaría







Uso transformador de 0 - 24 V a 3A
Q4 de la fuente a 9vdc tiene encapsulado TO-220
Q1 de la fuente con el LM338T es en realidad un MJ2955 Encapsulado TO 3. (ya q*UE* no encontre ese transistor en multisim puse el tip 42c).

PD2: Obvien el fusible por q*UE* no lo use para el protoboard.

Lo demás esta igual y como lo diseñé en el protoboard,
GRACIAS 

me olvidaba, también obvien el transformador de la imagen, la mía en realidad es una de 0 - 24 Vac simple a 3A

R6 que en la imagen dice 0.56 ohm en realida use uno de 0.5 Ohm / 5W ...y  0.33 Ohm / 2W.
Use dos potenciometro de 1K Ohm cada uno. la Idea fue variar la fuente  1.2 - 20 y utilzar 9vdc para el ventilador.

La fuente con el LM338T cuenta con un limitador de corriente a 2.1A .... y con un indicador de sobre corriente a 2A. Además que me avisará de la sobre corriente con un buzzer que se alimenta y lo dice en su placa desde 6 - 24vdc. En cambio el ventilador solo dice con 12Vdc. La salida de las tensiones me resultan bien, lo probe con el voltimetro digital. y me marca 8.9V con el LM7809T, y si varia de 1.2 - 21Vdc con el LM338T

Bueno nada, espero sus respuestas y muchas graciass!!

Algo adicional, cambie el 7809 por el 7815, antes de poner el ventilador, medí las tensiones el 7815 perfecto me regulada 15 vdc fijos, pero cuando medi la tension variable, me seguia dando hasta 21, cosa muy rara porque pensé que me iba a votar aprox 15Vdc...

 Mi trafo es de 0 - 24 VAC a 3A y 24*(raiz cuadrada de(2)) - 1.7 = 32. pero mi trafo en realidad me da 34 Vdc, ya que mi trafo en el secundario vota 25vac.  y además que hay caidas de tension en los leds que consumen cada uno aprox 2vdc. Finalmente, probe el ventilador con 15 vdc del 7815 y de igual forma se calienta rápido y más con el tiempo (igual fue con el 7809).

Como puedo solucionar eso, ya que con la fuente variable, tambien el lm338 se calienta pero tarda en calentarse y no es mucho al final. 

Para el caso del Lm7809 solo sería cosa de ponerle un disipador y nada más?....


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Jul 16, 2011)

¿para que estas usando Q4?


----------



## Automan (Jul 16, 2011)

¿Para que sirven R11 y Q4 que estan con el 7809?.

En el siguiente parrafo:



Luno dijo:


> . . . cuando enciendo la fuente, todo me marcha bien con LM338T y tambien con el LM7809T sin conectar el ventilador. Sin embargo, cuando le conecto el ventilador al 7809 empieza a calentarse demasiado . . .
> . . . Pensé en ponerle un disipador al lm7809, pero si va a estar encendido siempre y el regulador se va calentando mas con el tiempo, no sería de mucha ayuda, por que al final ya no funcionaría . . .



esta la respuesta del problema.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola.

Dices que haz puesto dos 7809 en paralelo, eso no es apropiado.
Puedes publicar el cicuito que realmente estás usando.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Para saber para que sirve R11 y Q4  mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/regulador-7805-paralelo-mas-corriente-59723/#post525476


----------



## Automan (Jul 16, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> . . . Y ese es el problema no se por que se calienta cuando le pongo la carga . . .





elaficionado dijo:


> . . . Nota: Para saber para que sirve R11 y Q4  mira aquí . . .



La pregunta es para Luno, porque esa red en la practica esta mal calculada.


----------



## Luno (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola amigos reduje el circuito superior a esto 
(Cambie el lm7809 por un 7812 y le agregé un zener de 15Vz el q uso es de 1W 1n4744)
ahora el nuevo regulador no se calienta tanto casi ni se nota, está tibio. Ahora la resistencia si se calienta demasiado solo eso, medi la tension en la resistencia 82 Ohm / 5W y marca incialmente 18v i luego de 8 seg cae a 17.8v y ahi se queda, y de ahi se calienta más y más solo lo deje 30 seg prendido y si esta re caliente.

Puse ahi una resistencia y un led simulando que es mi ventilador nuevo que compré y este me consume 166mA, lo mismo que esta consumiendo ese led.

Cálculo de potencia:
18v/82ohm = 219.5 mA
Potencia= 219.5 * 18v = 3.95 W

Creen que me aguante esa resistencia a 5W, por los cálculos debería ser que Sí, pero en la práctica se empieza a calentar a los 6 seg y más con el tiempo.

Cuál sería mi solución?
- Pensé en ponerle uno de 82 ohm / 10 W, pero pensé que era demasiado grande y pues no. Pero es una posible opción.

Más soluciones por favor.

Ahora solo eso es mi problema la bendita resistencia, nada más eso.
Gracias!






Hola de nuevo probe la resistencia y el ventilador durante varios segundos, y la resistencia llego a tal temperatura que hizo que el ventilador ya no girara y este mismo que malograra el zener. porque hecho esto medi la tencion en el zener y marcaba 0, medi la tension en la resistencia y marcaba 30, ahora lo cambie por otro zener del mismo valor y si funciono bien, pero lo deje durante 10 seg nomas.

Como el zener es de 1W, puede soportar la corriente que pasa por el cuando conecto el ventilador porque este consume 166mA, y por el zener pasaría aprox 35mA. Pero si el ventilador deja de funcionar por el zener pasaría aprox 194mA ocacionando la destrucción del mismo.

La misma pregunta que hago con la resistencia de 82ohm???...Mi objetivo era alimentar un ventilador consumiendo solo 200mA para este circuito.
y el circuito principal que tenga una I salida de 2A

Mi salida de tensión ajustable es de 1.2 - 30 Vdc


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Para ese voltaje, usá un disipador, aunque sea chico, porque está cerca del máximo (según el datasheet), y tiende a calentar
...
¿Y si en vez de un 78XX, usas otra forma de regular, como el LM317?
Es una sugerencia

Saludos

PD: Sino, usá un ventilador de 110V o 220V.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 17, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Hola amigos reduje el circuito superior a esto
> (Cambie el lm7809 por un 7812 y le agregé un zener de 15Vz el q uso es de 1W 1n4744)
> ahora el nuevo regulador no se calienta tanto casi ni se nota, está tibio. Ahora la resistencia si se calienta demasiado solo eso, medi la tension en la resistencia 82 Ohm / 5W y marca incialmente 18v i luego de 8 seg cae a 17.8v y ahi se queda, y de ahi se calienta más y más solo lo deje 30 seg prendido y si esta re caliente.
> 
> ...



en la entrada al zener tenes 24V,verdad,entonces ponele en vez del zener un 7818 que soporta tranqui los 24V,atras de eso coloca el 7812,los dos ponelos sobre el mismo disipador o la carcaza de la fuente,si es que la carcaza es metalica.
mira estos archivos que te envio y usa esa configuracion para alimentar el ventilador


----------



## Luno (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola tinchusbest gran informacion la que me enviaste, no conocía de esa configuración. Pues pienso en implementarla, pero tambien esta la opcion de comprar la resistencia a 10 W a ver si aguanta. Lo hago por la corriente de entrada de aprox 200mA, y la I salida tambien cerca de los 200mA. Eso es posible por la resistencia de 82 ohm.

PD: estube midiendo la tension durante un tiempo y me eh dado cuenta que la tension en la resistencia disminuye desde 19.5v a 18.5 y con el tiempo supogno que más porque solo lo deje un cierto tiempo.

Además la tensión en el zener aumenta desde 12.52 a 13.3 y supongo q*UE* mas con el tiempo..... el zener es de 15Vz. 

El zener tendra que llegar a 15v para q*UE* se mantenga ahi????

Y la tension DC en el condensador 4700 uF es en la practica 31.5 vdc


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 17, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Hola tinchusbest gran informacion la que me enviaste, no conocía de esa configuración. Pues pienso en implementarla, pero tambien esta la opcion de comprar la resistencia a 10 W a ver si aguanta. Lo hago por la corriente de entrada de aprox 200mA, y la I salida tambien cerca de los 200mA. Eso es posible por la resistencia de 82 ohm.
> 
> PD: estube midiendo la tension durante un tiempo y me eh dado cuenta que la tension en la resistencia disminuye desde 19.5v a 18.5 y con el tiempo supogno que más porque solo lo deje un cierto tiempo.
> 
> ...



vos fijate que vas a colocar una resist de 10W,tenes bastante calor tirado al aire,hay que tratar de gastar menos corriente y que asi sea mas eficiente todo
la conexion del zener es directa,o sea,que el zener hace todo el laburo de regular la tension y bajarla para que el CI trabaje tranqui,te comento que esa clase de config. de zener es para cuando la carga es menor,cuando la carga llega casi a 1A,estas mandando una resistencia re grande y un zener re poderoso,todo esto es gasto de energia extra que se evita usando un zener que trabaje con un transistor que soporta todo,o si no,saca el CI que alimenta el cooler y usa la configuracion que te hice con el zener y el transistor,Ahora bien el trafo tiene punto medio????
Si tiene punto medio,tenes 12V 0V 12V,por lo cual podes usar 12V 0V para alimentar al cooler,si no es asi,usa la configuracion que te puse con el zener y el transistor,este transistor puede ser tambien uno del tipo BC,pero necesitas ponerle 2 en paralelo para soportar la corriente del cooler..bye amigo


----------



## Automan (Jul 18, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> . . . reduje el circuito superior a esto
> (Cambie el lm7809 por un 7812 y le agregé un zener de 15Vz el q uso es de 1W 1n4744)
> ahora el nuevo regulador no se calienta tanto casi ni se nota . . .



Nada de nervios, como alguien dijo: el fin justifica los medios.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2011)

¿Y si nos ponemos del lado de la practicidad?

Todo el problema es alimentar un ventiladorcito, esos andan con cualquier cosa, regulada o no, no importa.
Sabés la tensión que tenés en la entrada, sabés la que necesita tu ventilador y la corriente que circula por él. Llamá a Ohm y calculá una resistencia para que te queden los voltajes como corresponden y listo. Después calculá la potencia de la resistencia y ya está.
Quedás sin ningún semiconductor dando vueltas (menos posibilidad de falla) y con un gasto bastante menor que antes.

Ahorrá plata y componentes 
Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y si nos ponemos del lado de la practicidad?
> 
> Todo el problema es alimentar un ventiladorcito, esos andan con cualquier cosa, regulada o no, no importa.
> Sabés la tensión que tenés en la entrada, sabés la que necesita tu ventilador y la corriente que circula por él. Llamá a Ohm y calculá una resistencia para que te queden los voltajes como corresponden y listo. Después calculá la potencia de la resistencia y ya está.
> ...



mas facil,cooler a 220V o 110V segun sea el pais......


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> mas facil,cooler a 220V o 110V segun sea el pais......


Esa es la más simple, pero no la más práctica 

Pirmero, un cooler de 110 o 220V de alterna es bastante más caro que uno de continua (cuestan 6 o 7 pesos, eso para los de afuera es como US$1,5).
En segundo lugar, tenés un cable con 220V dando vueltas por el regulador, y por último no tenés aislación galvánica en esa parte del circuito. Tocás algo y te quedás con el dedito chamuscado.

Prefiero uno baratito de PC, 12V, sin complicaciones. Se puede usar uno de 220, pero no le veo sentido.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Esa es la más simple, pero no la más práctica
> 
> Pirmero, un cooler de 110 o 220V de alterna es bastante más caro que uno de continua (cuestan 6 o 7 pesos, eso para los de afuera es como US$1,5).
> En segundo lugar, tenés un cable con 220V dando vueltas por el regulador, y por último no tenés aislación galvánica en esa parte del circuito. Tocás algo y te quedás con el dedito chamuscado.
> ...


entonces para abaratar,compra 2 transistores bc548 y un diodo zener de 12V,una resistencia de mas o menos 100ohm,un condensador 470uF y un diodo 1n4007
¿como coloco un dibujo en este lugar del post,solo puedo subirlos con el gestor?


----------



## Luno (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola tinchusbest mi VDC es de 31.5 V, y por qué una resistencia de 100 ohm, y cual sería su potencia?... Si yo quiero una salida de corriente mínimo de 200mA, no afectaría a esos Trans Bc548?.

En la primera grafica de un transistor con un zener que me enviaste, no me podia votar mas de 151mA, aun asi le pusiera un darlington y bueno en realidad lo hice en el multisim. 

Lo probé con una resis y un led que configuré para que opere a 200mA, jamás prendia al cambiarle el valor a la resistencia.

Bueno finalmente creo que me tiro a un lm317 que es lo último que hice en el protoboard, pero lo curioso de este es que me regula solo a 11.3v y un min de 10 v, mi potenciometro está bien, pero aun asi no varia mucho.






Mi circuito es totalmente identico al encerrado en círculo, la parte de abajo NO, en la primera parte de mi publicacion la primera foto, ahi si esta identico a mi circuito, la parte baja.

LO DEL CONDENSADOR DE 4700uF/50v SI ES REAL y tmb que regula de 1.3 - 30V. bueno en la foto deje algunas dudas.

Me ah dado por enchular una fuente.... esos leds azules consume 2.8v c/u. la colocaré en las esquinas del ventilar, haciendole n pequeño orificio. Leds conectados en serie.

UNA POSOBILIDAD.

Quitar esos leds en paralelo al cooler, cosa que tendria que bajar la intensidad de corriente de salida... ya que basta con que el cooler ttrabaje con 170mA a 12 Vdc, y 190mA a 11Vdc.

Y colocar los leds en paralelo al condensador de 4700uF. (CONEXION DE LOS LEDS EN SERIE CON UNA SOLA RESISTENCIA)

PERO QUIERO REGULAR LA TENSIÓN Y SABER LA CORRIENTE DE SALIDA QUE DEBE SER APROX CON LO DICHO ANTERIOR COMO MINIMO DE 200mA (TODO ESTO PARA LA PEQUEÑA FUENTE, PARTE ALTA)

Y EL CONDENSADOR 4700uF/50V, QUE TAL?


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 19, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Hola tinchusbest mi VDC es de 31.5 V, y por qué una resistencia de 100 ohm, y cual sería su potencia?... Si yo quiero una salida de corriente mínimo de 200mA, no afectaría a esos Trans Bc548?.
> 
> En la primera grafica de un transistor con un zener que me enviaste, no me podia votar mas de 151mA, aun asi le pusiera un darlington y bueno en realidad lo hice en el multisim.
> 
> ...



la resistencia de 100ohm es para que el zener funcione,y con respecto al wataje de la misma,yo le puse una de 1W;tenes que leer sobre como funcionan los zener.en cuanto a los bc548,estos soportan 50mA,con lo cual tenes lo suficiente para hacer andar un cooler.el tip31 o tip41 que te hable soportan 1A,por lo cual tenes bastante.

vos calculaste bien la resistencia de carga del led????,porque con el circuito que te envie tiene que bancarse hasta 1A,me refiero al tip41 o tip31.me decis porque configuraste a 200mA,si con el led va una resistencia que se calcula asi: (Vfuente-Vled/Iled,lo cual daria para un led comun,por ejemplo: 12V-1.5V/0.02A=525ohm

ese capacitor esta bien ya que sirve de filtro para la corriente pulsante que sale de el puente de diodos,vos sacaste la capacidad necesaria real que debe llevar ese condensador???

la resistencia de 82ohms es para que el lm317 no trabaja a su mas alta capacidad,o sea para que no trabaje hasta 1A,por ende SACALA,sino no podes usar el lm a toda su capacidad.Ademas esta resistencia de 82ohms tiene una caida de tension por medio de la cual no deja pasar mas de 15 volts,mas o menos,sino medi la tension a la entrada del LM que esta para alimentar el cooler.Al circuito de arriba le falta un capacitor de mas o menos 470uF y  el condensador de .1uF,PONELOS YA!!

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117.pdf  -  leete esto

buscaste informacion sobre la corriente de esos leds azules
el ventilador consume cerca de 150mA,si ademas agregaste los leds y estando esa resistencia de82ohm,nunca pudo andar esa parte de tu fuente
Lo probé con una resis y un led que configuré para que opere a 200mA, jamás prendia al cambiarle el valor a la resistencia.te pido una cosa,que cuando escribas uses palabras y una forma de expresarte mas acorde porque hay momentos que no haces un hilo de texto para que te entienda,debes preguntar y explayarte de tal manera que la persona que te ayude te entienda.
LEE LOS ARCHIVOS DE ABAJO



Luno dijo:


> Hola tinchusbest mi VDC es de 31.5 V, y por qué una resistencia de 100
> UNA POSOBILIDAD.
> 
> Quitar esos leds en paralelo al cooler, cosa que tendria que bajar la intensidad de corriente de salida... ya que basta con que el cooler ttrabaje con 170mA a 12 Vdc, y 190mA a 11Vdc.
> ...


bien por el capacitor de 4700uF,pero con uno de 2200uFte alcanzaba(se calcula unos 1000uF por ampere que entregue la fuente)
en realidad la fuente de arriba NO ES NECESARIA para que hagas andar el cooler,ya que como no queres gastar en un cooler de voltaje de linea,pero gastas en comprar los componentes para la fuente de arriba.NO TE ENTIENDO,no te vuelvas loco,alimentalo con un 7812 al cooler y listo,ponele disipador al 7812.vos tenes que pensar en hacer las cosas lo mas simple posibles.sino deja las dos fuentes a su maxima capacidad y agrega el 7812 alimentando el cooler.
tu transformador es de 24volts o de 12v+12V???? porque si es de 12+12,usando los 12v con un diodo y un condensador comunacho de menos de 1000uF esta hecho


----------



## Cacho (Jul 19, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> entonces para abaratar,compra *2 transistores* bc548 y *un diodo zener de 12V*,*una resistencia de mas o menos 100ohm*,*un condensador 470uF* *y un diodo 1n4007*
> ¿como coloco un dibujo en este lugar del post,solo puedo subirlos con el gestor?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56858


Es todo eso o una sola resistencia. ¿Qué será más barato?
Y los componentes pasivos son menos propensos a fallas que los semiconductores. Insisto en lo mismo, estás planteando algo inútilmente complicado. Los ventiladores *no* necesitan tener la tensión regulada y *no* son cosas delicadas. No se justifica hacer todo el montaje, en el más loco de los casos, entrás con alterna, usás un 1N400X y una resistencia y ya está (sin condensador de filtro).

Por otro lado, en tu esquema faltan las resistencias de emisor en los BC, así va a trabajar uno solo. En lugar de ese par te comviene poner un BD13X o similar para que solito maneje la corriente, pero de todas formas es un circuito impráctico.
Y se van a quemar si hay 170mA de corriente, primero uno y después el otro (a menos que quede en corto el que se queme primero). Cuestiones de disipación.

@Luno, te estás complicando sin sentido con ese ventilador, pero si así te gusta hacerlo, adelante.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 19, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Es todo eso o una sola resistencia. ¿Qué será más barato?
> Y los componentes pasivos son menos propensos a fallas que los semiconductores. Insisto en lo mismo, estás planteando algo inútilmente complicado. Los ventiladores *no* necesitan tener la tensión regulada y *no* son cosas delicadas. No se justifica hacer todo el montaje, en el más loco de los casos, entrás con alterna, usás un 1N400X y una resistencia y ya está (sin condensador de filtro).
> 
> Por otro lado, en tu esquema faltan las resistencias de emisor en los BC, así va a trabajar uno solo. En lugar de ese par te comviene poner un BD13X o similar para que solito maneje la corriente, pero de todas formas es un circuito impráctico.
> ...



you kill me.gracias por hacerme ver mis equivocaciones


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luno (Jul 19, 2011)

Sí, elaficionado, al final me quedé con el lm317, le puse un buen disipador este de aqui :






Mi transformador es de 3A. y creo que aguantará con ese disipador. 2Amperios se van a la fuente principal, y el resto de la corriente a los 7 leds que usaré y al Fan Cooler.

Bueno probe todo el circuito en el proto y si me funca. Los 2A se muestran cuando las cargas estan conectadas (leds y ventilador)

para saber cuanto de corriente me sale hice lo siguiente:
Tensión: 2V
Resistencia: 1Ohm / 5W

Corriente: 2A.....

regulé 2A y use un resistor de 1ohm. La cual el indicador no me mostró sobrecorriente. Como todo pasó por el mj2955, detecté una determinada temperatura que circulaba en el transistor.

Bueno nada, seguro que ahi me quedo con la fuente.

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR SU TIEMPO.

Un declive, quise decir "regulé a 2 volts y use un resistor de 1ohm"

*Gracias*


----------

